# Do you give CD/T vaccine or does your vet???



## Willow's Meadow (Feb 23, 2011)

How is a CD/T vaccine given.....orally or injected into the bloodstream??? Do you do the CD/T vaccine yourself or do you have your vet do it???


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

CD/T vaccine is injected ....under the skin... in the armpit area ..just behind the front leg...

I give it to them myself...a vet will charge to much...it takes practice... not to go all the way through the skin and squirt it on the ground... :doh: :wink: to this day... every once in a while... it happens to me....

What would be a good idea.... is if... you have a friend ...or someone...that has goats ...that can show you how it is done... makes it alot easier.... also... the goat is not cooperative either ...so it does take a little patience... as well as skill.... :thumb:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I have done both.....my vet has given them for me and I have done them myself, I don't like giving them.....but I will be doing them myself this year as my vet left and moved away


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that you give almost all goat meds (please correct me if I'm wrong someone) Sub-Cutaneously (under the skin) You make a "tent" by pulling up some of the skin then stick the needle in and let the skin go. check that you aren't in a blood vessel by sucking up a little with the syringe and if you don't get any blood inject..... is there is blood take the needle out and try again.... I've never had to do that.....

I do it myself... give them plenty of grain to distract them


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

We give it to the goats ourselves. The vets charge way to much for the number of goats we have and it's not that hard. We buy it at Tractor Supply.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

My vet taught all of us in the county to give the CD/T vaccine IM in the muscular part of the back leg, with the needle pointing up. This seems to prevent vaccination lumps. Everyone here who has dairy goats does it themselves. But it can be given SQ also.

Jan


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

We do it ourselves.  And we usually give it in the armpit area.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I just thought... the one thing about giving it yourself if you only have two or so goats (that's me )is that you can mostly only get big bottles and it has to all be used in the first opening so a lot goes to waste.... I've been thinking of finding someone who would be willing to split a bottle.... Do you guys think that would work?


----------

